# Wolf-speak -  400 words



## Just Jim (Mar 12, 2008)

*My purpose here is to communicate clearly what happened. This is directed mainly to people who have some knowledge of wolves, or at least dogs, but should be coherent for anyone. I’m not as interested in style, but will be glad for style comments too.*



*Wolf-Speak*


  Amadeus is a big McKenzie Gray wolf, with a coat of many colors, long legs and attitude enough for a whole pack. Born in captivity, he has a nice cage and a girlfriend. He should be running wild, but he was hand raised by humans and he’s not prepared to survive on his own. Ami and I have been friends for about four years now. He howls hello as I drive into the sanctuary, and comes to the fence to say hello as I approach his cage. I know most of his body language and sounds, from his greeting howl, to his very macho rumble with fur puffed out. 

  Sometimes he leaves me completely confused. As I was coming into his area, two people were at his cage; a staff member and a male visitor. Ami was strutting and posing as usual. I went about my business, waiting for the two to leave. Then I went over to say hello to Ami and his partner Hopa. His usual behavior is to rub against the fence while I scratch him, and the turn toward me to lick my face. This time, as he came toward me I heard an unexpected growl, not angry, but serious, pitched very low. I paused a few inches from the cage, and he came up and rubbed against the cage, asking for me to pet him, but still grumbling. Normally I squat down with head at the same height as his, not wanting to dominate him in his own territory. Instead, I stepped back to get a clear view of his whole body posture. His ears and tail were in their normal relaxed position, his teeth were not exposed as a threat, and he was growling to me, not at me. This was indeed a personal communication between us, but it took a while for me to decide what he wanted me to know.

  The best answer I have come up with is this: “That man was very close to me, and he didn’t leave when I showed him my size. I want to be sure you know that I didn’t back down, and that I’m still top wolf around here. I know you’re my friend, but I can’t act like a puppy about this.” Ami might laugh at my translation, but since he wanted to lick my face once the guy was gone, I have to believe I got it pretty close.


----------



## alanmt (Mar 16, 2008)

Just Jim said:


> *My purpose here is to communicate clearly what happened. This is directed mainly to people who have some knowledge of wolves, or at least dogs, but should be coherent for anyone. I’m not as interested in style, but will be glad for style comments too.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Those are the only suggestions I have, Jim.  This reads well.


----------



## Borsia (Apr 12, 2008)

*Sounds right to me*

I have studied coyotes and wolves quite a bit and I have had interaction with Coyotes captive and in the wild.
I think that your assumption is probably correct.
My question is this; have you visited him again alone since and gotten the same response?
If you have and his response was the usual then I agree that he just can’t admit to being on level ground in front of another. 
If his response has continued to be vaguely aggressive he is challenging. His mate may be in heat or he may be feeling insecure. This type of behavior can be the start of a rebellious nature. Failing to recognize this is often what leads to an attack, which happens eventually with almost all “domesticated” male wolves.

As for your writing I would agree that a more precise description might be a good idea. I know exactly what you are saying but most people are wondering if he looks like a big mean collie. you might also include a rough weight so that people will realise that we are not really talking about a big dog but a wolf.

Well there is my 2 cents.


----------



## Just Jim (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey Alan,

Sorry I didn't respond earlier. I read your comments, and made the changes.  Didn't realize I hadn't thanked you. So, Thank You.

Borsia, Ami has behaved normally ever since; comes right to me, licks my face and asks for scratching.  So I'm sure I got it right. But I know he's still a wolf, and not domesticated, just socialized.

Reading it again, I realize I wasn't considering that many people have never seen a live wolf, and that they are not just a dog.

And I agree, the answer is 42.... long.


----------



## Erdhexe (Apr 14, 2008)

Ami coming up to you, letting you scratch him and licking you face is quite an honor. Wolves are such wonderful animals and to know one who shows you this much trust and respect must be a great thing. I think you're right. He wasn't growling at you. But it was still a good idea that you were careful, nonetheless. The thing is, we'll never really be able to get inside an undomesticated animal's head, and it is always better to give them enough room, in case we misread the meaning of their growls.

Your short story is full of meaning, Jim. Nicely done.

Claudia


----------



## Just Jim (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey Claudia,

Yes I am very honored by his affection. I've known him for 4 years and we've developed mutual trust.

But he's in a cage, and that is his territory. So I must respect him and his partner. He chooses when she can come and lick my hand.

Thanks for your comment on the story,

Jim


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 14, 2008)

I am curious, do wolves do the sneezing thing that dogs do when they are doing non-serious aggression?


----------



## Just Jim (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey Olly, I've never seen that sneezing behavior from a wolf.

When he poses for new visitors, it's quite a show. He puffs his fur out, struts around, almost prancing, and gives a rumbling growl. He loves to show off like this for young women.


----------



## kc1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Good story, Jim.  Funny, my very friendly black lab has just been recently introduced to my new grand daughter.  Although she is very respectful of her, just occasionally she growls, like she is trying to tell her something.  She doesn't appear in any other way aggressive.  Does she associate my grand daughter as "competition" and still wants it clear she is top dog?  Interesting language they have. I think you may have captured it.  kc1


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Apr 18, 2008)

A very nice story, if a bit short.  Maybe the first paragraph was a bit expository, but I'm not very used to non-fiction, so that could be my fiction instincts kicking in at the wrong time.  Perhaps what I am wanting is just a bit more of a personalized description to the the right mood, which seems to be amused or humorous later on.


----------



## Just Jim (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Casey,

Thanks for the comment. I'd watch the growl thing carefully with a small child. She is probably asserting her position, but when granddaughter pulls her tail, she may get angry.

Ilasir, I see your point. I originally wrote it for people who know wolves, just to get comments on the behavior. I cleaned it up to make it "creative non-fiction", but I didn't do much to set the mood of our relationship. 

Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Chessrogue (Apr 20, 2008)

Good post that I enjoyed reading. It is always interesting for us to study other life. It's the subtle nuances that mystify us and we discover that man's best friend seems to be more like ourselves than we think...


----------



## Just Jim (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes, they are so much like us. And not just mans best friend; other animals, too are like us in many ways. Though their intelligence may be different, it may not be less than ours.


----------



## Skylynx (Apr 29, 2008)

I enjoyed your creative use of wording.  Not affected, but just right. Just want to encourage you, and say you have talent worth your efforts, in my opinion.


----------

